

Odd Comments and Strange Doings in Unix - vinutheraj
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/odd.html

======
mechanical_fish
Is it a coincidence that this appears here on the same day as XKCD 794?

<http://xkcd.com/794/>

There is nothing more fun for a history buff than explanations of old inside
jokes.

~~~
metellus
Actually, I think this was posted because it was linked in the article from
this front page post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1699760>

